# not too sure



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

hello, new here

I'm a TVR guy, I just parted with my Tuscan speed 6. I love the rawness of the TVRs and the fact that it does not have any electronic aid such as abs, traction/esp control and other computerised gizmos which reduce a real drivers' joy of driving in my view.:blahblah:

My concern now is that I'm looking for an alternative and I keep bumpin into nissan GT-R all the time, just hearing how good and quick they are as well as the fact that they are underpriced for the performance they offer etc etc 

I've been thinking of getting a GT-R for quite a bit now, bbbut the only thing that puts me off is what I've read and heard how the driver feels a bit detached from the car itself, which translates to a less pleasureable driving. I have watched reviews and read a bit about them, but I still can't decide. I'm afraid won't find it exciting enough. Surely they are not that boring are they?
Maybe a test drive will tell the story and unravel the truth as it were?

and another issue as well, hope this does not sound offensive, but the Nissan badge also kinda puts me off if Im being honest.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Go drive one or read this months evo....what do you want...a badge or the ultimate driving machine. Anyone with the 'better' badges will move out the way when they see those three letters on the front of my car:chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Go for a test drive and do a write up on how it drives.

Anders


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Drive one - it will answer all your questions.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi mate. I've only had mine a week BUT all I can say is that it's bleedin' fantastic :bowdown1:

I came from a 996 Turbo but before that I had something very raw, a Noble GTO-3 with some mods ; ) Now that was a complete hoot and like your TVR had no driver aids at all. It was just you and your right foot. 

The Turbo was a fantastic car but not as much fun, although it was far more reliable and useable lol. Anyway all I can say about the GTR is that the excitement is back baby!!!! Don't listen to a lot of what people have to say on other forums. Most of them if not all won't have owned one so wont know and just miss quote it 'feeling' computerised. In my experience there is nothing further from the truth. These are very physical cars. I've only done 400 miles (In a week) so I'm still learning, but it's been the best 400 miles i have ever done.

At the end of the day mate it's subjective. The only way you will know is to have a go yourself. If you do manage a test drive try to get her in R mode and give it some ; ) You'll be sold straight away lol.

Good luck with what ever way you go mate.


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

as I said a test drive will definitely help me get a good feel of the car, but as I've been reading and watching on the net youtube vids and reviews

there are a lot of reviews which in a way sound discouraging when they say it's a car anyone can drive fast or the computers do it for you round a circuit :blahblah: 

Ive been wanting to test drive one but in a way im being discouraged to even do that when i think well, it sounds like a boring drive despite being fast

do you know what I mean?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hire one for a weekend. It may cost you 1500 pounds or so, but you'll have time to see what the car is all about. On my test drive of 45 minutes I was too blown away by the acceleration to make a sensible choice.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Seriously go drive one...


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Hi mate. I've only had mine a week BUT all I can say is that it's bleedin' fantastic :bowdown1:
> 
> I came from a 996 Turbo but before that I had something very raw, a Noble GTO-3 with some mods ; ) Now that was a complete hoot and like your TVR had no driver aids at all. It was just you and your right foot.
> 
> ...


coming from a noble m12, thats very interesting ! I find this very encouraging now hearing this mate. this is what i was hoping for a person who's come from my sort of cars to give me advice.

as for renting it on the weekend I just did a search avis rent a car do them and not that expensive either, but rentals would be shagged and it wonlt allow me evaluate the true character of the car.

i will arrange a test drive with nissan mill hill and check it out


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

The Nissan badge won't fall off or corrode like the Tuscans

I ran a sp6 red rose for 3 eventful years. Engine rebuild big bills ohlins and dodgy speed sensors I loved it. A real event to drive, a money pit, a talking point. 

Don't let the badge snobbery put you off. Make no mistake the GTR is not a cheap car to run. Bullet proof it may be; but it costs money to run properly. Thrill of driving. Oh for sure. The GTR brings me thrills that the Tuscan did not. I also don't have the worry of what is going to break next. Driver involvement is equally as good as the tivver, more so in fact. Much better behaved on poor uk roads and traction that is nothing short of astonishing. I love my Gtr. I have no idea what I will move to down the road other than another one. It does everything and then some. As many others have stated. Take one for a test drive and prepare for sensory overload. Playstation smaystation.


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

another thing. 

How reliable are they generally??

, better than tvrs i guess  ?


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Saunders said:


> The Nissan badge won't fall off or corrode like the Tuscans
> 
> I ran a sp6 red rose for 3 eventful years. Engine rebuild big bills ohlins and dodgy speed sensors I loved it. A real event to drive, a money pit, a talking point.
> 
> Don't let the badge snobbery put you off. Make no mistake the GTR is not a cheap car to run. Bullet proof it may be; but it costs money to run properly. Thrill of driving. Oh for sure. The GTR brings me thrills that the Tuscan did not. I also don't have the worry of what is going to break next. Driver involvement is equally as good as the tivver, more so in fact. Much better behaved on poor uk roads and traction that is nothing short of astonishing. I love my Gtr. I have no idea what I will move to down the road other than another one. It does everything and then some. As many others have stated. Take one for a test drive and prepare for sensory overload. Playstation smaystation.


thanks for advice, quite informative acutally. the nissan badge is not prestigeous but to be honest that;s the least of my worries. a friend jsut said to me 'U are buyin a nissan?' lol they way he said it was as if its a Rover or a Lada lolz


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lol, coming from a TVR to a GTR would be a SERIOUS upgrade in EVERY department.

Build quality, performance, reliability....shall I go on?


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Trev said:


> Lol, coming from a TVR to a GTR would be a SERIOUS upgrade in EVERY department.
> 
> Build quality, performance, reliability....shall I go on?


i think u r exaggerating there, in the last 5 years, the car never let me down, it was running like a clock. but i did everything to look after it.

Driving pleasure terms i doubt many cars will beat a tvr.

but im not gonna lie it is a better badge than a nissan of course. 

i mean now i want nissan gt-r bcz it is the best of nissan and a great supercar as far as the test drives/reviews go.

but electronic aids is one thing i seriously dislike in a car and now im facing a car with the most electronics


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> i think u r exaggerating there, in the last 5 years, the car never let me down, it was running like a clock. but i did everything to look after it.
> 
> Driving pleasure terms i doubt many cars will beat a tvr.
> 
> ...


Frankly if you despise all forms of electronic aids in a car then I am afraid GTR is not the car for you. For the better or worse the electronics in the GTR plays a part in making it a supercar for everyone.

You should look into Caterham maybe? Or even a Corvette if you can accept the LHD...


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

ok im just looking on the net for a 11 model, i also heard black paint has issue with it? i mean i prefer to have a black one

theres a lot to read :lamer: ill book a test drive and see how i'll get on hopefully it shd exceed my expectation.


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

why are so concerned about the badge??? for me you buy a gtr for what its does and stands for?? i run a stage 1 gtr and a fiat 500 twin air enjoy both and use them for different reasons. who buys a car for the badge !!! sorry your friend must be very short sighted.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Your sounding like your user name FREAKSHOW! Lol.

No way is a TVR more reliable, finish on panels could be better done by Stevie Wonder! TVR being a better "Marque" than a Nissan GTR? FPMSL, can't remember TVR winning and being banned from racing for being too good.

I also think you must have got the only good TVR out there and if I'm having to explain as to why a GTR (Yes, the LEGENDARY Nissan) is a better car, than I'm afraid it's a car that will be wasted with you.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Trev said:


> Your sounding like your user name FREAKSHOW! Lol.
> 
> No way is a TVR more reliable, finish on panels could be better done by Stevie Wonder! TVR being a better "Marque" than a Nissan GTR? FPMSL, can't remember TVR winning and being banned from racing for being too good.
> 
> I also think you must have got the only good TVR out there and if I'm having to explain as to why a GTR (Yes, the LEGENDARY Nissan) is a better car, than I'm afraid it's a car that will be wasted with you.


Well OP did mention dislike for electronic aids in a car...maybe OP should consider a go kart lol. Zero electronic aids 

Seriously though, as I've said in the previous post, if you want 100% raw driving experience and have tried TVR maybe consider track day special such as the Caterham...


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

MARKEER35 said:


> why are so concerned about the badge??? for me you buy a gtr for what its does and stands for?? i run a stage 1 gtr and a fiat 500 twin air enjoy both and use them for different reasons. who buys a car for the badge !!! sorry your friend must be very short sighted.


yes u are right, it don't bother me much. my friend he's a mercedes man sl55amg. 

im liking gt-r hence y im here to enquire. i was just concerned about whether it'll be as boring as i hear they're or maybe not.

so im booking a test drive and the car will speak for itself.


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

I enjoy the track as much in my GTR as I did my Supercharged Ariel Atom.

This is going to get very repetitive- Drive one on a decent test drive taking in all different types of roads then then come back and give your opinion.

I've never been as into a car as my GTR, it's rapid, handles fantastically, has street cred, and aggressive looks and it cost me £40k- a [email protected] gift at the price!!

Yes it's a 'NISSAN', but IMO the kudos of a 'GTR' carries a lot more weight in pub banter than 'TVR', no disrespect intended but TVR is old hat now, Swordfish was eleven years ago...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Guy's.....he's missing the point.

Forget the GTR.

Get a GTST!

All RWD, pure drivers car, very little "electronic aids" reliable, good looking, fast AND better than a TVR!

Sorted.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Millwallmart said:


> Yes it's a 'NISSAN', but IMO the kudos of a 'GTR' carries a lot more weight in pub banter than 'TVR', no disrespect intended but TVR is old hat now, *Swordfish* was eleven years ago...


Awesome movie!

edit : OP, if you do go for a proper test drive please post a review if you can. I'm interested


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Freakshow said:


> yes u are right, it don't bother me much. my friend he's a mercedes man sl55amg.
> 
> im liking gt-r hence y im here to enquire. i was just concerned about whether it'll be as boring as i hear they're or maybe not.
> 
> so im booking a test drive and the car will speak for itself.


GTR will DESTROY his AMG.

He won't get close enough to see the Nissan badge on the boot :chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

sw20GTS said:


> Awesome movie!


Only film to ever have Halle Berry baps on display apparently.....


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Trev said:


> Your sounding like your user name FREAKSHOW! Lol.
> 
> No way is a TVR more reliable, finish on panels could be better done by Stevie Wonder! TVR being a better "Marque" than a Nissan GTR? FPMSL, can't remember TVR winning and being banned from racing for being too good.
> 
> I also think you must have got the only good TVR out there and if I'm having to explain as to why a GTR (Yes, the LEGENDARY Nissan) is a better car, than I'm afraid it's a car that will be wasted with you.


what do u mean nissan is banned cos its too good? 

anyway trev im here bcz i want to buy a gt-r (nissan) ok so that shows obviously something positve is going through my mind to even think of buying one. ive never had a nissan car so all im doing is trying to find out. there's no harm in asking !!

sorry if u found my post offensive mate. i dont know a lot about nissan

all i know is it's not a good brand in comparison to say german brand hence they r a lot cheaper.

but the gtr-r is their best car and its better than a lot of german cars out there therefore it drew my intererst. so im doing a bit of finding out before i buy one.


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

i really hoped there wouldn't be typical idio's on this forum like other forums such as pistonheads etc.

only one so far :smokin:


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

so u've got a 505bhp gt-r? loooolz 

why didn't u rounded it up to 500 trev. ur name sounds like tvr as well

ur name shd've been Nissan instead mate, that wd've suited u fine. then at the back of it, it wd say










micra

:chuckle:


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

Trev said:


> Only film to ever have Halle Berry baps on display apparently.....


Monster's Ball - Naughty scene in that!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> so u've got a 505bhp gt-r? loooolz
> 
> why didn't u rounded it up to 500 trev. ur name sounds like tvr as well
> 
> ...


Now you are beginning to sound the numpty here mate. No need for personal insults imo.


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

who the hell is talking about a film u weirdos !!!

stop this film crap! i need advice on how NOT boring a gt-r is


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Now you are beginning to sound the numpty here mate. No need for personal insults imo.


personal insults?? 

ok maybe u should refer back to trev's earlier post making remarks about my name etc.

im here to get some facts about the car i wanna buy and thats the kind of help i get from a complete werido who starts getting personal for no valid reason.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi mate, I have a Tuscan s and a Gtr and have to say they are very different cars. I know what you mean about driving a car without aids. I find the Tvr more alive, and oddly more predictable probably because it's reactions are totally down to you, but it's also hard to really push the envelope unless you are a really good driver. That aside, the biggest difference you will find is the additional weight of the Gtr. 

The only way to really tell if it's for you is to go and drive one. It just may not be what you are looking for. But I would be very surprised if you came back thinking the Gtr drives itself or is boring. It's not, it's just different.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Freakshow said:


> personal insults??
> 
> ok maybe u should refer back to trev's earlier post making remarks about my name etc.
> 
> im here to get some facts about the car i wanna buy and thats the kind of help i get from a complete werido who starts getting personal for no valid reason.


Your best bet is to go and test drive as you are unlikely to get an unbiased opinion here as most already own the car. I would also suggest calming down.

A TVR is a totally different kettle of fish. You are going from normally aspirated to turbo, 1100kgs to 1750 kgs, 2wd to 4wd manual to DSG with paddles, no traction control to UFO technology traction control....

These cars are so different that comparing makes no sense.

You might be better off buying one of the Sagaris models that Str8 Six are selling for GTR money

You cannot travel at the speeds a GTR is capable of on the road without the driving aids . It is still utterly engaging but in a totally different way. Btw I owned both a Griff 500 and a Tuscan


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Fred said:


> Hi mate, I have a Tuscan s and a Gtr and have to say they are very different cars. I know what you mean about driving a car without aids. I find the Tvr more alive, and oddly more predictable probably because it's reactions are totally down to you, but it's also hard to really push the envelope unless you are a really good driver. That aside, the biggest difference you will find is the additional weight of the Gtr.
> 
> The only way to really tell if it's for you is to go and drive one. It just may not be what you are looking for. But I would be very surprised if you came back thinking the Gtr drives itself or is boring. It's not, it's just different.


Well described.


----------



## MARKEER35 (Jul 25, 2011)

GTR owners are passionate about there cars questioning the badge and qualities of the car hit hard as generally speaking they are bought by petrol heads and people seeking the ultimate street weapon. i think your perceptions are based on drivers with different requirements from a car.I have had a M3 an RS4 and now the GTR different league more like a superbike in performance and loved by all.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Freakshow said:


> who the hell is talking about a film u weirdos !!!
> 
> stop this film crap! i need advice on how NOT boring a gt-r is


It's quite simple phone Nissan, book a test drive and then see what you think.

If you like it buy one......


----------



## s3th (Oct 3, 2007)

I just had test drive in 2012 model on Sunday my previous toy was 450 bhp saff cosworth and that use to keep me smiling. After driving the GT-R on Sunday i was lost for words the salesman was top chap and said to me have as much as fun as you want. After the drive i was instantly brought in and got talking about figures. Defo go for a drive you will love it.

I was looking into getting a gen 2 Porsche 997 turbo S and yes it does have more of a quality than the GT-R but does not have the technical's that 1 will enjoy and compare the price tag the 1 i was looking at is priced at 120k so if you look at the GT-R after you've driven it just once your common sense will kick and you will see what's value for money


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm sorry if you think I was being personal when I said I think you were acting like a FREAKSHOW - I never realised that was your real name.

Apologies about confusing you about my car.....it has 505 BHP because that's what the dyno said, sorry! Let's just call it just 500 BHP for uneducated people and you can also clearly see it's says R33GTST NOT GTR.

Also made by the people (Nissan) that do Micras.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

People who want badges buy Porsche :flame:

The fact that I drive a Datsun that decimates 95% of all other cars on the road amuses me intensely. Even at 2012 list price, the GT-R is simply the most overall fun you can buy. While it does have lots of _PlayStation_ computing power, it's also a wild animal and _very mechanical_ in a good way. Big, heavy and definitely does not drive itself. You better be on the ball to drive one fast, and jolly hockey sticks it is _very_ fast  :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Freakshow said:


> as for renting it on the weekend I just did a search avis rent a car do them and not that expensive either, but rentals would be shagged and it wonlt allow me evaluate the true character of the car.


Sorry, but if you are not prepared to go and drive one, wether its a rental (that are changed every few years) or a long test drive then I'd give up on the whole idea.
Because if you are interested in the car, but don't want to test one out I think you are wasting your time.

I certainly wouldn't buy anything without driving it.

If you just want the badge, go and buy a (slower) car that's more expensive but has a nice premium badge.
I'm not going to comment on the TVR badge. I can see you personally like it, but I never considered it even an option.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

CT17 said:


> I certainly wouldn't buy anything without driving it.
> 
> .


Many of us who bought the first cars bought them undriven 

Went round Silverstone last week with Paul_k, mostly sideways, lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> Many of us who bought the first cars bought them undriven


I admire your confidence in Nissan. But it's not for me.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> so u've got a 505bhp gt-r? loooolz
> 
> why didn't u rounded it up to 500 trev. ur name sounds like tvr as well
> 
> ...


Any chance of cutting out the crappy text speak? We're all pretty much adults on here who are capable of speaking proper English so we like to stick with it.

I don't know whether you're running with a bit of irony, or it's lost on you, but the TVR name came from the founders name, Trevor Wilkinson, that's probably why you think Trev sounds like TVR.

Just try and have a bit of a sense of humour, a bit of humility and accept that you'll not always get the answers you want from a forum and it'll sort itself out. Saying you don't rate the Nissan badge against more prestigious marques is going to put peoples backs up on here, I'd have thought that fairly obvious. The best advice really is to have a test drive and report back to us then.

One last thing, Nissan are still trading as far as I can tell:thumbsup:


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> One last thing, Nissan are still trading as far as I can tell:thumbsup:


not quite ! Renault is, i remember reading about this on pistonheads some time ago



> Any chance of cutting out the crappy text speak?


dunnu wachu talkin about, can u xplain how juu mean 



> TVR name came from the founders name, Trevor Wilkinson, that's probably why you think Trev sounds like TVR.


oh really ! I honestly didn't know after owning TVR for the last 8 yrs or so. 




> Just try and have a bit of a sense of humour, a bit of humility


so u didn't find my Nissan micra joke funny i guess 




anyway back to the car, called nissan mill hill, they're happy to go through it with me later this afternoon. all the finance options etc will be discussed and also an introduction of the car and a test drive too :clap:

will report bk,

cheerz


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

If you need finance think twice


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Trev said:


> I'm sorry if you think I was being personal when I said I think you were acting like a FREAKSHOW - I never realised that was your real name.
> 
> Apologies about confusing you about my car.....it has 505 BHP because that's what the dyno said, sorry! Let's just call it just 500 BHP for uneducated people and you can also clearly see it's says R33GTST NOT GTR.
> 
> Also made by the people (Nissan) that do Micras.


u r boring mate.

if u were educated first of u'd speak txt language like me  secondly u'd round up that 505 figure, no need for the 5 loolzzz that wouldn't impress anyone if that's what u were hoping for



and whats a r33gtst or whatever, sounds boring too


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

majestic said:


> If you need finance think twice


Im thinkin thrice actually, but im payin a big chunk towards the finance, more like 60% of the value


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Good to see your taking one out - your love it!

Peace and Love,

Trev X

P.S. See you on the track big boy!


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Trev said:


> Good to see your taking one out - your love it!
> 
> Peace and Love,
> 
> Trev X


thanks trev

a kiss for u too baby

X


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

problem !!


never driven a paddle shift tranny, i presume it's obviously easy to operate, but getting the shifts while turning is what im not sure about.

putting it in auto mode sounds boring i wanna try it in manual mode


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Freakshow said:


> problem !!
> 
> 
> never driven a paddle shift tranny, i presume it's obviously easy to operate, but getting the shifts while turning is what im not sure about.
> ...


If about 1500 owners in the UK can manage this (plus a few in porkers with pdk and volkswagen with DSG) think you will manage.....


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Freakshow said:


> problem !!
> 
> 
> never driven a paddle shift tranny, i presume it's obviously easy to operate, but getting the shifts while turning is what im not sure about.
> ...


:chairshot really? Is it school holidays...

It's very easy any more stupid questions


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

andyc said:


> :chairshot really? Is it school holidays...


why! is mummy at home or what? 


:chuckle:


i;ll pop down later


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

tomgtr said:


> If about 1500 owners in the UK can manage this (plus a few in porkers with pdk and volkswagen with DSG) think you will manage.....


nah im not sayin it'll be hard to get the hang of it, but a bit weird to operate it while turning the steering in the meantime.

let;s jus say ive driven cars which've been a lot harder to drive than the gt-r maybe.


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

andyc said:


> :chairshot really? Is it school holidays...
> 
> It's very easy any more stupid questions


so did u find it easy when u first went round a corner with ur hands now to the opposite side of the flappy paddles?

i didn't say it was hard did i? i just said it might be a bit tricky and need getting used to 

don't understand why some people on here suffer from assssole disease

im new to all this so im asking questions, if u think they sound stupid u can ignore it buddz 

move on fella


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Peddle or paddle cars !!


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

I steer with my knees so that my hands are free for the paddles. Its like learning to drive all over again!!

Roj


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

majestic said:


> Peddle or paddle cars !!


whichever ur mamma fancies, that one 


the flappy operated, dual clutch automated manual transmission

whatever that means


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Why don't you look up what it means? You will have a better drive if you have a better understanding of the mechanicals? If you buy one, you are going to be spending a lot of money to buy and to run it. Don't you want to know why?!


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I found that most of the negative comments about the cars came from people that dont have one or have never even been in one. 'My mate down the pub reckons this and that' etc etc......

I have a couple of cossies, focus rs and a shelby mustang in my collection but decided to try a gtr. I can honestly say in the couple of months I've owned it boring is not a word thats ever been considered. I find it a bit of a handful if anything, the gearbox in auto is weird but I'm getting there.
The car gets respect wherever it goes, everyone thats been in it (apart from the wife who doesnt like going fast) was pretty much blown away by what it does.
if your interested in one, do a bit of research and make up your own mind by actually getting behind the wheel. To be honest all your questions will be answered very quickly that way.
The whole Nissan GTR thing is also very new to me. I decided last summer it was time to go for it so did the groundwork, decided on age and spec and purchased it at Xmas. 

Looking forward to the summer in it. No regrets so far at all.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> so did u find it easy when u first went round a corner with ur hands now to the opposite side of the flappy paddles?
> 
> i didn't say it was hard did i? i just said it might be a bit tricky and need getting used to
> 
> ...


For me it's actually easier to deal with having the paddles fixed on the column. It's probably whatever you get used to first, I also have a GaymanS pdk and it confuses the f**k out of me when the wheel is past 90 degrees! it did on the M3 and other DSG/DCT steering wheel types too. Putting aside whether you should or shouldn't need to change in the turns (which I invariably have to at some point or another), knowing the down paddle's on the left makes the steering angle irrelevant. 
BTW I'm totally sold on DCT boxes and paddles..fantastic invention, you can forget all the heel toe b****x too, which my talent didn't run to either


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Really interesting thread - predominantly as everybody here appears to regard TVR's with (relatively) high quality/performance.

That's never been my opinion of them unfortunately. In fact, whilst driving my s2000 yesterday, one pulled up next to me and I couldn't help but think poor chap.. I know it sounds silly, but it was awful weather and I was wondering if he'd make it one junction reliably or if the car would leak, or even more than that, if it'd lose traction and slide lanes.

I think they're stunning cars and they make brilliant noises, but the brand certainly doesn't inspire the idea of build quality, reliability or driver experience (to me).

The GT-R on the other hand, does. It has world-class levels of mechanical grip, outstanding driver feedback, build quality that's exceptional and it'll drive you anywhere, in any weather and quicker than almost everything on the roads. The M and AMG crowd cars pull over when they see one (not knowing if it's been tuned but giving it benefit of the doubt). It does also have that incredibly useful 'safety element' - ie, you've got to get home from somewhere as you feel so incredibly ropey and the car will allow you to drive home without reminding you that it can kill you, it has the no-fuss setting.

I do appreciate the TVR's but I don't think they have anywhere near the volume of feedback (from what i've read/understand) as the GTR.


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

:bowdown1:

o ma freaking god !


guyzzz im seriously gobsmacked and speechless :chuckle:

40 mins of test drive on the A41 up and down the A1, and my god my licence is still intact but i never expected this. it's a complete animal !!!

ive never experienced such a brutal and sharp power hitting my back side, fr'akk that was not what i expected at all, but it beat my expectation like 100 times plus !!!!

he didn't let me use luanch control but i dont fink there's need for that.

who the [email protected] ever said this car is boring it really is beyond me how these journalists can say that ..

im truly blown away and fink this car should be priced more than 150k deffo.

i din't need to think about whether to get it or not'''' not even for a sec and paid a £1000 initial deposit till 2morow when it'll get sorted out form me :clap:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

You know it makes sense! There's no going back once you've test driven one!


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

C7 JFW said:


> I do appreciate the TVR's but I don't think they have anywhere near the volume of feedback (from what i've read/understand) as the GTR.


This is totally wrong. You need to drive one to appreciate it, like all cars really. It's partly what gives TVRs their appeal. The Tuscan is raw, uncomplicated and brimming with feedback. 

Objectively the GTR is without doubt the better car, but it's not always about stats and going around a corner quicker than everyone else. For me there is the small matter of enjoying going around a corner and enjoying driving at anything but warp factor 15 speeds. Like it or not, this is where the TVR beats the GTR.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Freakshow said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> o ma freaking god !
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, how old are you?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Did you order a new one or did they have one in stock?

You do seem to know the difference between f and th, as your post shows, you just seem to switch between them for no good reason, Can you explain this?

I know people have problems pronoucing "th" but to write it with an f? surely that's a crime?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> o ma freaking god !
> 
> ...


We all went through that experience at first .. it just gets better from there .. nothing to touch it !


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Chris1049 said:


> Just out of interest, how old are you?


today i feel im a 10 yr old no jokes :chuckle:


but to answer ur query, im old enough to run my own business and to afford a nissan gt-r.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Fred said:


> This is totally wrong. You need to drive one to appreciate it, like all cars really. It's partly what gives TVRs their appeal. The Tuscan is raw, uncomplicated and brimming with feedback.
> 
> Objectively the GTR is without doubt the better car, but it's not always about stats and going around a corner quicker than everyone else. For me there is the small matter of enjoying going around a corner and enjoying driving at anything but warp factor 15 speeds. Like it or not, this is where the TVR beats the GTR.


Had a Chimera and a Tuscan S, not in the same class as a GTR in my opinion, poor quality and reliability and not nearly as fast in the real world. Still like TVR's but only as a third car


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

Freakshow said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> o ma freaking god !
> 
> ...


Well done mate, exactly how I felt when I test drove one a couple of weeks ago :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Did you order a new one or did they have one in stock?
> 
> You do seem to know the difference between f and th, as your post shows, you just seem to switch between them for no good reason, Can you explain this?
> 
> I know people have problems pronoucing "th" but to write it with an f? surely that's a crime?


hey is this some kinda english school or what!!

stop being so boring headmaster this is not a academic forum but an automotive forum as far as i know.

but if u dont like the way i write stfU :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't recall making a sound, you do know that when you read you should be able to hear the words in your head?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

am only kidding by the way.

Sounds like you went to Mill Hill Nissan if you were up and down the A1 and A41. Whereabouts are you? and what car did you put a deposit on?


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I don't recall making a sound, you do know that when you read you should be able to hear the words in your head?


Okay, hello ! 

Let's start again shall we?

Now I just heard myself sounding like Prince Charles :chuckle:

soz, can't do that for long lol

end of the day fink what u like but this is how im used to typin 

go n become a teacher in some third world country and u'll do us all a fovoure


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Freakshow said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U dont say

Fread ere 4 ya http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161780-gangsta-speak.html


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Freakshow said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> o ma freaking god !
> 
> ...


And were you equally shocked at the level of grip? I thought my Scoob had grip, then you drive a GTR and your comprehension of grip changes to another level.

Which model did you test drive MY11?

Anders


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

you seriously think he can count high enough to know the difference between 10 and 11?

sorry, couldn't resist!

really do want to know the answer to this and to my question at the end of the previous page.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> U dont say
> 
> Fread ere 4 ya http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161780-gangsta-speak.html


Jk, before we start bringing people's mums into it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> you seriously think he can count high enough to know the difference between 10 and 11?


mmm let me guess, 10 is an even number and 11 is an odd number,

is that correct ?


u sound like an old fart :chuckle:

u wanna see me now ? come and meet me at TGI fridays next to Nissan 

now , I'll buy u a beer


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> today i feel im a 10 yr old no jokes :chuckle:
> 
> 
> but to answer ur query, im old enough to run my own business and to afford a nissan gt-r.


Meh, this thread reminds me of the PH thread about the 19 year old asking about insurance for his R8  Was a fun thread that.

Glad you liked the car! I know it's wrong but I am already thinking of MY12...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm only 34, but I'm also playing.

You are local, but I'm nowhere near home.

Do you live locally or was Mill Hill just the nearest HPC?

So, what car did you put the deposit on?


----------



## Freakshow (Mar 4, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I'm only 34, but I'm also playing.
> 
> You are local, but I'm nowhere near home.
> 
> ...


it'll be good to meet u sir, in the meantime u can teach me some good english as well as teach me how to do the launch control on ur wifyyy 

if u have the balls like u say u do, im at TGI fridays right now, in the car park.

black Range, come down i;ll see what u r all about. go on son im waiting for u


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> it'll be good to meet u sir, in the meantime u can teach me some good english as well as teach me how to do the launch control on ur wifyyy
> 
> if u have the balls like u say u do, im at TGI fridays right now, in the car park.
> 
> black Range, come down i;ll see what u r all about. go on son im waiting for u


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Freakshow said:


> it'll be good to meet u sir, in the meantime u can teach me some good english as well as teach me how to do the launch control on ur wifyyy
> 
> if u have the balls like u say u do, im at TGI fridays right now, in the car park.
> 
> black Range, come down i;ll see what u r all about. go on son im waiting for u


have a lot of friends then :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Are you serious?

I am completely taking the piss.

I would come down, but only to show you I am taking the piss!

As for my wife, you are welcome to have a go, but she'd beat the living shit out of you and then me for suggesting it! 

In all seriousness, I am too far away to pop down, but I still genuinely wanted to know which model you tested, and which one you are thinking about buying.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone finding this thread a little odd?

Not quite sure what to think really?


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Chris1049 said:


> Anyone finding this thread a little odd?
> 
> Not quite sure what to think really?


Yes, I thought more people would join in the cyber bullying, must be a more sivalizzzed thorum.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Freakshow said:


> if u have the balls like u say u do, im at TGI fridays right now, in the car park.
> 
> black Range, come down i;ll see what u r all about. go on son im waiting for u


Oh dear. I can't believe GTR's are already starting to fall into the hands of people like this...


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Be thankfull there arent too many on here like him


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My fault for taking the p I guess.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chris1049 said:


> Anyone finding this thread a little odd?
> Not quite sure what to think really?


Not really, there are some funny people out there. Although it could just be a p*** take.
I tend to just not bother reading/replying if the English gets too difficult to understand.
Otherwise it only gets worse.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> My fault for taking the p I guess.


In all fairness, there is no excuse for any decent adult to invite someone to prove how 'hard' they are by inviting them to a car park for a fight. Just so pathetic.

Chavtastic innit bruv.


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think it's been the op from their 4th post...and its just turned into taking the piss. Will ask steve when i go in to get the light replaced on my car if anyone did come and drive a car today!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Brilliant - what an addition to the forum :lamer:

I agree that his language/tone changed from his first few posts.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Just came to this thread and already 7 pages long.
As i started reading i thought yes i'll reply to this one having come from 12 years of tvrs ( chim, griff, 2 x T350s and Sagaris) to the GTR so felt well placed to give an experienced reply, but having read the rest i really cant be bothered .
Best advice i could give - is stay over on the pistonheads forum


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

You should reply, maybe for the content in the forum so that someone else with a similar (and justified question) can find the answer. Im sure a mod will clear up the trash if they see fit. I find it an interesting read as to what peoples experiences etc are for what its worth!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We can't be bothered to save this one.opcorn::chuckle:


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

In the epic words of Mr Brew

Abort Abort Abort.

I'll be in the carpark next to the Kentucky in my rangemaster. Choice! Gala.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Saunders said:


> In the epic words of Mr Brew
> 
> Abort Abort Abort.
> 
> I'll be in the carpark next to the Kentucky in my rangemaster. Choice! Gala.



I haven't said it in a while but this thread deserves it....

Abort ... Abort ... Abort ....

I was kind of having a degree of sympathy with the OP up to the car park bit 

First thread I've read end to end in awhile and it does remind you of pistonheads somewhat!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Obviously the power addled his brain:chuckle:


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wonder if he's still waiting in the car park?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This will only end in heartbreak for someone I fear.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Poor him.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

See, I knew a freak from the first instant.

Lol @ this thread now.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Jan in the mirror


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

*The true identity of Freakshow*

Ladies and Gentleman, the true identity of Freakshow is.....................................................



Have a guess.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Boring????


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, the true identity of Freakshow is.....................................................
> 
> 
> 
> Have a guess.


Can't think who left recently...come on spill....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I won't keep you in suspense for too much longer, aren't there a couple more inquisitive sorts who'd like to know?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, the true identity of Freakshow is.....................................................
> 
> 
> 
> Have a guess.


Only one (having read this post after Adamantium text me to say I needed a laugh) I was selling tickets to the car park showdown and da black Rangey - brilliant idea challenging a lawyer to a fight hahahah.

MaxBoost anyone starter for 10.......?


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

sideous?


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Just read all 8 ..........interesting to thread!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

A1 and a41, someone on the north circular perhaps


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Was it mycroft? Or maybe moses from the mlr??

No wait, it was harj from scoobynet in 2001!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Look closer to home


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Richard Hammond?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Was it Cem? (Blowdog)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Was it Cem? (Blowdog)


Not that close to home lol.

Venture into the skyline forum and you'll find something along the same lines


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

If this is serious (which is sounds like it is not) then I can help as I've had TVR's for 20 years and recently bought a GTR....

But it is not serious is it....

Shame as there was a lot of very positive feedback form the Cerbera folks on Pistonheads when I bought my GTR.

Completely different ownership proposition but both epic in their own way.

One for another day maybe..

Cheers

D


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

davidd said:


> If this is serious (which is sounds like it is not) then I can help as I've had TVR's for 20 years and recently bought a GTR....
> 
> But it is not serious is it....


No, it isn't.



> Shame as there was a lot of very positive feedback form the Cerbera folks on Pistonheads when I bought my GTR.


I think the only reason this joker got called down about his car was because he wasn't who he said he was and has probably never even owned a TVR.

To be fair, I always liked them but never really considered one as a car I'd actually like to own. It's possibly the drama that goes with them that's created the cult status.


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

I love the look of the Sagaris, but was disappointed when I raced a few at Crail and beat them in my Scooby (360bhp). If it was a longer race of 1/2 mile then they would have gone past me but still sound and look nice.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I pushed a sagaris round Spa in a metro last year. Was embarrassing.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

You saying you needed to use the Metro as the Saggy was too heavy to push yourself after it broke down Mook ;-) I'd have thought towing would have been easier


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Lol. If only. The saggy driver didn't know what a mirror was and then broke down through pushing too hard. Lol


----------



## Charlie boy (Jan 27, 2012)

New Reg said:


> Oh dear. I can't believe GTR's are already starting to fall into the hands of people like this...


Oh yes Wes......... :thumbsup:


----------

